# Movie Monologues A Great Site!



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2007)

This is an absolutely great site if you're into movies that have meaningful dialogue or even just outstanding ones of comedy, tragedy, drama, romance or whatever. Movies are listed alphabetically (on left side of main page) ... Click and scroll down to find your favorite movie that has that one monologue that just stands out in your mind. It's also a great memory refresher. 
Some are not wholly accurate and the owner of the site appreciates corrections where needed. Still it's a pretty cool place to visit when you got nothing to do and a few minutes to do it in. 
http://www.whysanity.net/monos/index.html

There's only one from that great vietnam movie: "Full Metal Jacket" and there should be more... especially from Lee Emery's portrayal of Sgt. Hartman and those wonderful scene-stealing, gut-busting lines of his. I'd love to have him as a DI... if I wasn't afraid of busting out laughing everytime he opened his mouth.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Heh.  Good find!  They have the best ones from Trainspotting.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link as always great find.


----------



## zDom (Mar 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> ... especially from Lee Emery's portrayal of Sgt. Hartman and those wonderful scene-stealing, gut-busting lines of his. I'd love to have him as a DI... if I wasn't afraid of busting out laughing everytime he opened his mouth.



He IS hilarious in that movie 

I wonder how much of that stuff was his own material and how much of it the movie's writers came up with.

I often paraphrase his lines in other situations, such as when I see somebody muffing up technique really badly:

"What are you trying to do to my beloved Hapkido??" and such


----------

